# Puppy Pics



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Cold outside and slow today so how about some puppy pics to warm us up?


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's one of my lab from a couple years ago

And here's the newest addition, a DK GSP I just picked up a month ago


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is my dog Boomer at 3 months









Here he is at 7 months









Boomer at 11 months


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Always a good topic.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice looking pup Franchi!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

This is our new puppy, Remmy. He is almost 10 weeks old.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not my Puppy but I did take the picture, another BOOMER


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

One more picture. Took this one also today with the wife's point and shoot so not near as nice as BROWNDOG's photo. Hope to get some nice action photos this spring. Nice photo BROWNDOG.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Longshot said:


> One more picture. Took this one also today with the wife's point and shoot so not near as nice as BROWNDOG's photo. Hope to get some nice action photos this spring. Nice photo BROWNDOG.


He's a nice looking puppy, I really enjoy taking pictures of dogs, you give a person a nice photo of there pet and it really puts a smile to there face.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

We just got Moose about a week and a half ago..he is 12 weeks old today. He is 50/50 Lab/Chesapeake


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Those are all nice looking pups. Hage, with that breeding you've got all the bases covered!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Those are all nice looking pups. Hage, with that breeding you've got all the bases covered!


Yep, hoping to get him out on a little bit of everything next fall. Hope he likes late season pheasant hunting as much as I do!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Part of the Southpaw posse.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I thought I'd add a couple of mine as well. All 3 are of the same pup.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here are a few pics taken last Sunday after picking up our Golden Retriever at 7 weeks old, we named him Grissom.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is my pup Greta.. almost 2 now...A few good pics, thanks to Browndog


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam and one of his littermates when I picked him up









And a few weeks ago

Wes


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is my Chocolate Face also named Remmy and Chaws' puppy Echo.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a couple shots of mine when they were 8 weeks old.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Definitely some nice looking pups in this thread! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My Young dog first day on look out in the cornfield


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

Koda my female chessie at 8 weeks







And again at 8 months


----------

